#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Кирэн Беди: особый подход

## Ersh

Пара добротных родительских советов - и хрупкая девушка лечит преступность випассаной. Из галереи очень_прикольных_тёток - наших современниц. 
Чтобы увидеть субтитры, надо нажать внизу View subtitles и выбрать язык.
Кирэн Беди прошла удивительный путь: до того, как занять пост главы индийской полиции, она управляла одной из самых опасных тюрем Индии. Её свежий взгляд на проблему предотвращения преступлений и образование позволили превратить тюрьму в центр образования и медитации. Она делится своими мыслями о дальновидном и мудром управлении с участниками конференции TEDWomen.
http://losiha.livejournal.com/239357.html

----------

Garb (31.01.2011), Secundus (31.01.2011), Zatsunen (31.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.01.2011), Слава Эркин (31.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (01.02.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Про неё есть док. фильм Doing Time, Doing Vipassana.

----------

Ersh (31.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (01.02.2011)

----------

